# NC Commercial Dog Breeder Legislation



## Tobias Wilkie (Jun 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else had heard about this? I just found it. So far, it's been passed through all of the channels.


http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=SB460



Looking at the bill, it -seems- reasonable, but I am a bit wary. While I'm not a breeder, god knows they've already passed the anti-tethering laws but still approved gassing as an acceptable method of euthanasia. ](*,) Isn't NC so wonderful?



Though I must say, I do like this clause:
_(5b) "Commercial breeder" means any person who owns or maintains 15 or more intact female dogs of breeding age and 30 or more puppies primarily for the purpose of sale. This shall not include kennels or establishments operated for the purpose of boarding or training hunting, sporting, herding, show, or working dogs._


----------

